
Brad Feld: How To Create a Sustainable Entrepreneurial Community - stakent
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2010/10/how-to-create-a-sustainable-entrepreneurial-community.html
======
emilam
"... programs like TechStars — which engage the entire entrepreneurial
community for 90 days a year — are the icing on the cake." - The icing on the
cake is the important part. A lot of communities forget the base steps such as
the meetups and the forums and they jump right to the funding. This limit the
growth of the entrepreneurs and the community just as Brad discusses.

~~~
liuhenry
Completely agree. Part of what makes these communities thrive is the passion
and innovation of everyone involved. If there wasn't constant discussion going
on at every level, there wouldn't be anything to fund in the first place.

I think Brad's points exemplify why New York City will succeed as Silicon
Alley. It's NOT the same as Silicon Valley, which is exactly why it's needed.

------
gatsby
I like that Brad touches on the time-factor of 20+ years. I think it's easy to
forget that it takes a long, long time to create a sustainable business
environment, and it also takes years of success stories and phenomenal
leadership to put a city on the entrepreneurial map. SV has made more than a
few good tech companies. Hollywood has made more than a couple good movies. NY
has made more than a handful of innovative finance companies. These legendary
communities have created extraordinary results, but they didn't become
legendary overnight.

------
Dramatize
As an outsider (Australia), the Boulder tech community looks very attractive.

